# The babes



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are some recent pics off the babes.

Hobnob, staying as a stud boy









Here is Minniemoo's little Bleu









Little Chrissy, she's off too Doncaster on Monday









This is Jack









And here are the littler ones


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Im in lov with Bleu, I want I want :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Here are some recent pics off the babes.
> 
> Hobnob, staying as a stud boy
> 
> ...


We are counting down the days, can't wait to see him. He melts my heart each time I look at a pic lol. x


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

A count down... I can do that a daily Bleu picture posted with how many days left till you pick him up.....:lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful Raggie babies,Minniemoo you are a lucky moo your boy is gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just way too cute - the whole lot of 'em! x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, what cuteness  I am sooo tempted to have a raggy!

Can I ask you a question? Is that your kittening room? and am I right in thinking you also have a bed in there? Now that's dedication for you!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, that's the kittening room and I lose Christine for about 6 weeks when we have kittens as she goes and sleeps in there with them.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahh sooooo cute! I want Little Chrissy.... what a an absalute babe 
xxx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I just think Ragdolls just know they are gorgeous!! lol 

So cute! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute. I love the little one in the basket :001_wub:


----------



## ellie.p (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful babies! I think ragdolls are quickly becoming one of my "dream" cat breeds  probably since seeing all the fantastic pictures you and other breeders have put on here!

Love their beautiful clear blue eyes and kitten fluffiness 

Hobnob is a very handsome chap, any kittens coming from him are sure to be gorgeous too!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooo kitten overload :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: all purrrrrrrrrrfect


----------

